

How we use keyword tools for market research - hippo33
http://blog.launchbit.com/best-practices-for-keyword-searches

======
hippo33
I wrote this for first-time entrepreneurs, so a lot of people on this list may
not find these tools to be new. But, I thought it was worth sharing how we
think about using them, especially when so many people are overly crazy about
using them for SEO/SEM.

